# transformer



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Does any one kno if I can use a HO scale power pack to run my American flyer train?


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

*Transformer*

I don't think so. To the best of my knowledge, HO is DC, while traditional AF and modern Lionel AF run on AC current.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so I can use a Lionel pack?


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

*Transformer*

You should be able to use a Lionel transformer. However, American Models informs us that some of the Lionel transformers have an output of 21 volts and this will damage the newer electronics in the AM locomotives. American Models recommends 17 volt max. So just be careful if you are operating some of the AM engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many folks run with Lionel transformers. If you have a 17 volt limitation, the Lionel 1033 is a good choice, it goes up to 16 volts. FWIW, most AF transformers went up well past 17 volts, so that limitation is a bit unusual. Note that most S-scale locomotives and equipment have no such limitation.

I notice on the American Models site that they recommend DC for their equipment, though they offer AC operation.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

railer5516 said:


> Does any one kno if I can use a HO scale power pack to run my American flyer train?


railer5516:

I say yes even though it is DC. AFAIK all AC Gilbert A/F engines can either run on AC or
DC. If fact a good numberof Lionel A/F can also run a DC . (Check with instructions that
came with the engines) Far more control with DC. Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd look closely at the Lionel stuff that has electronics, many of those require AC. Always best to read the manual for the actual model you have.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there a particular reason you ask? Is it because you do not own a Flyer tranny? If so, the smaller ones can be found at train meets for minimal cost.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to use a MRC dual transformer from my HO days to run my AF. I now use a VW and a RW, both Lionel, to run my stuff.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

I jus bought a set at fhe reading pa WWII weekend for 20 bucks and the tranny that came with it had the cord snipped the engine that came wit the set is the Erie 21165 engine


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It shouldn't be too difficult to open the tranny and install a new cord, as long as you have the soldering iron and skills to do it.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

True lol


----------

